

GeoCommons open-sourced their geocoder - paulsmith
http://highearthorbit.com/geocommons-open-sourced-geocoder/

======
paulsmith
Schuyler Erle, who wrote the venerable Geo::Coder::US in Perl, updates it for
Ruby, SQLite, and with a more modular design. Announced by Andrew Turner at
the State of the Map conference in Amsterdam.

